# is anyone canning or preserving?



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope all your gardens are thriving and you're finding that you have so much you have to can your food!

things have been off to a slow start in my garden. High temps most of the summer delayed my beans from blossoming, but now my pole beans are getting lots of flowers so I think I might still get enough beans to do some canning. Probably not like the 50-60 jars I've done in past years though. 

My cucs have been bountiful, so I've been making some sweet pickles with those. Just made another batch last night. 

I also picked about 22 lbs of peaches at an orchard yesterday, so will be making some peach jam and canning that. 
And I got about 35 ears of sweet corn and got 20 pints from that. 
My tomatoes should give me quite a few also, once they get around to ripening, so I'll be making some sauce and canning that.

Not a huge canning year for me, but I'm getting a few things.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes some stuff is being canned,did three cases of peaches,1 case pear and 1 apricot, corn isn't ready yet neither are the beans. I have been freezing collard greens and brocolli, tomatoes are sitting on the table in a huge bowl. potato's well still a bit paranoid about digging them up. I have a fridge drawer full as is.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

you're getting quite a bit!

I made some watermelon jelly last night. Anxious to try it out!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

bought the peaches,pears and apricots at a local fruit stand in eastern washington(it is brought in from the orchards every morning) while we where getting hay for our horses. the tomatoes and spuds well they are from my garden. Today august 29th we are almost flooding it is raining so hard today. we should end up with several inches of rain by the end of the day. it is coming off my metal roof like a water fall over the back steps on the back porch.


----------



## Timbertodd (Jun 23, 2013)

I canned 1 case of beans 1 case of zucc. relish and made 1 case of pickles. Put up several freezer bags of strawberries and beans also. My bush beans are on their 3rd harvest. I've been giving beans away at work. My pickling cucs didn't do nearly as well as last year. I am going to have a busy winter redoing some things for next spring.


----------



## mollysgarden (Jul 7, 2013)

I know this thread is older but since garden season just started here (CO) I actually have a moment to get on here!

I canned salsa for the first time, it was almost all from my garden and I got to make it how I like it by experimenting and tasting while cooking it down! But I'm kind of sad... I only have 2 jars left!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

wow well this year is my year for learning how to make dill pickles wish me luck later in the growing season.


----------



## mollysgarden (Jul 7, 2013)

Fun! I'm going to try making dill pickles for the first time this year too!


----------



## joelmarru (Apr 11, 2015)

Tammy said:


> you're getting quite a bit!
> 
> I made some watermelon jelly last night. Anxious to try it out!


Really! I did not even know before "Watermelon Jelly"
Would you like to share recipe?


----------

